# 457 Visa Approval Timelines 2012



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All,

While we have several threads running on Timelines for General Skilled Migration we have very few threads running on 457 Timelines.I saw one thread which was around 457 Timelines 2011 , we dont have a similar one for 2012. So I am starting this thread with the purpose of catering to this topic. I am sure many of us who visit this forum have a 457 lodged or about to be lodged. I think we could benefit immensely by sharing our information.

So here goes mine. 


I am an Indian National living in Germany for the last 4 years.

Application and documents submitted to the MARA Agent - June 23, 2012
Health Insurance Proof Submitted on June 25 , 2012.
Waiting on the agent to get back ---
I have been informed by my agent that it typically takes 2-4 weeks once the application is lodged with DIAC.

I will update as and when I hear more.

I have seen a couple of posts where some forum members have received their Visa in 3 or 4 days for 2012. Can you also contribute to this thread to better understand approximately by when we can expect the approval ?

Thanks and Wish all of you a great day


----------



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

I am also from India ,and my employer lodged my application through Immigration agent in Australia for e457,

Here is the details:

Application submitted : 09/05/2012
Application processed further : 15 /05/2012
Further documents requested : 15/05/2012
(Health insurance ,form 1221,form 956&Medical etc...)
Medical finalized : 29/05/2012
Further documents submitted and received : 12/06/2012

The employer told me before the application lodged, that it will take only 2 to 3 weeks for the decision,but now i am almost in 7 th week ,still waiting.I think 2 to 4 weeks is for the low risk countries. Unfortunately India comes under high risk countries.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Indochef said:


> I am also from India ,and my employer lodged my application through Immigration agent in Australia for e457,
> 
> Here is the details:
> 
> ...



Hi Indochef,

You are right - If you come from a high risk country, then generally approval takes longer. However when I went through the thread ( a really long thread) for Visa Timelines 2011 , I realised that there were many who were from Low risk countries but receive their approvals quite late ( almost 7-8 weeks). At the same time, some lucky guys from High Risk countries received their approvals in 3 weeks. I particularly remember of a case where the approval was received in 12 business days. Here is the link to the thread if you want to see it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/68022-457-visa-timelines-2011-a.html

I think you are very close to getting the approval ... hang in there. Which city are you heading to? Also did you manage the process through an agent or directly.

Wish you luck and keep us posted


----------



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi Indochef,
> 
> You are right - If you come from a high risk country, then generally approval takes longer. However when I went through the thread ( a really long thread) for Visa Timelines 2011 , I realised that there were many who were from Low risk countries but receive their approvals quite late ( almost 7-8 weeks). At the same time, some lucky guys from High Risk countries received their approvals in 3 weeks. I particularly remember of a case where the approval was received in 12 business days. Here is the link to the thread if you want to see it.
> 
> ...


Thank you XAYLA for the positive response.Yes ,i have already went through those thread and its true what you have mentioned.

I am heading to coffs harbour (NSW).The application process is going through a approved immigration agent in Australia.

Its a good thought that you have started this 2012 thread and it will be more useful for those people looking for current information.

Will update soon on the status......


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Indochef said:


> Thank you XAYLA for the positive response.Yes ,i have already went through those thread and its true what you have mentioned.
> 
> I am heading to coffs harbour (NSW).The application process is going through a approved immigration agent in Australia.
> 
> ...



Thanks Indochef - I am heading to Melbourne.

I hope more people who are awaiting 457 approval or approved see and respond to the thread. That ways we will know what timelines are currently on with DIAC?

Good Luck again


----------



## Louwexford (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all we got our 457 approved today, two weeks from lodgement of papers, no Medicals needed. We are from Ireland


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Louwexford said:


> Hi all we got our 457 approved today, two weeks from lodgement of papers, no Medicals needed. We are from Ireland


Louweoxford,

Thanks for your response... 
Would it be possible for ypu to post the dates as well. Iunderstand its 2 weeks but the actual dates would be a ready reckoner...


----------



## Louwexford (Aug 3, 2010)

Xayla77 said:


> Louweoxford,
> 
> Thanks for your response...
> Would it be possible for ypu to post the dates as well. Iunderstand its 2 weeks but the actual dates would be a ready reckoner...


Hi our timeline as follows
Contact received - 25.06.12
Contract signed - 06.06.12
457 lodged via employer - 13.06.12
Visa granted - 27.06.12

457 lodged -


----------



## Louwexford (Aug 3, 2010)

Meant to add no Medicals required


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Louwexford said:


> Meant to add no Medicals required


Thanks ....

I guess the contract received date would be 25.5.2012 instead of 25.6.12 ...


----------



## Perks (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone... Just like to share my husbands timeline for 457 visa to australia...

457 visa timeline

21/06/2012 - Application received - processing
                     commenced.
21/06/2012 - Application fee received


21/06/2012 - chest x ray required
21/06/2012 - chest x ray film required

26/06/2012 - health requirements finalized
26/06/2012 - further medical results received
26/06/2012 - further medical results received

 Health requirements have been finalized - Application being processed further

28/06/2012 - applicant approved

Good luck to everyone...God Bless!


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Perks 

That was real quick

Congrats and Wish you luck with your move 

Btw which centre did your hubby apply for the 457?. I guess some centres are faster than the rest


----------



## Perks (Jun 28, 2012)

I think its in perth... We wer soo amazed as well, tnx!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi this is just wat I was looking for....
My company based in Melbourne has appointed an agent for my 457 visa...

Since the company is not a sponsor yet, they are applying for one......what is the sort of timeline on that? 

It's been a Couple of months since I have received a contract, but everything is running quite slow.

They are quite positive on my 457 though.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Perks said:


> I think its in perth... We wer soo amazed as well, tnx!


Yes its really amazing

Good luck and Have fun


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hi this is just wat I was looking for....
> My company based in Melbourne has appointed an agent for my 457 visa...
> 
> Since the company is not a sponsor yet, they are applying for one......what is the sort of timeline on that?
> ...


Hi Dubai_ New kid

As far as I understand , sponsorhsip takes a while , I have seen timelines that have varied from 3-4 weeks to a couple of months.
You should check with your company the current status. Also after sponsorhip is approved there is the nomination process , medicals , etc that takes another 4-6 weeks usually.
My MA has informed me that iot would take 4-6 weeks before the application is through.

Trust this helps.


----------



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

I tried to check the status today but there are some technical issues on the website.some one faced the same problem?


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Indochef said:


> I tried to check the status today but there are some technical issues on the website.some one faced the same problem?


Hi Indochef


Any updates on your visaa


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While we have several threads running on Timelines for General Skilled Migration we have very few threads running on 457 Timelines.I saw one thread which was around 457 Timelines 2011 , we dont have a similar one for 2012. So I am starting this thread with the purpose of catering to this topic. I am sure many of us who visit this forum have a 457 lodged or about to be lodged. I think we could benefit immensely by sharing our information.
> 
> ...



Hello All,

Finally my application got lodged today with DIAC after a week with the employer and MA.

Here is the status

02/07/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
02/07/2012 Application fee received

Person 1	

02/07/2012 Health requirements outstanding 
Person 2 
02/07/2012 Health requirements outstanding 


We have lodged the application for 3 people - Hubby, Me and my son.
There is a health requirements outstanding link in front of their names but none against mine.

I hold a passport from a high risk country just like my hubby and Son and wondering why I dont have the link. Am i being exempted from the test ?I am sure I have to do a medical as well.


Anybody faced this situation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## notpatientatall (Jul 1, 2012)

*Timelines paper application 457*

Hi, 

I will just post my 457 application timelines. The visa was granted today so all good now 

It was a paper application, therefore I could not check the status online. 

30th of May 2012 Application submitted by employer.
13th of June 2012 x ray requested.
18th of June 2012 x ray uploaded through e health system on the 18th of June
I was informed that the x ray was received on the 18th and next step was for a doctor to look at them.
2nd of July 2012 Viza granted. 

So it took 2 weeks for the x ray to be reviewed. They must have had plenty on queue. 

Good luck to all of you, it has been a very difficult wait for myself.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats. Notpatientatall


Good luck with your move ...

So where are u heading to?


----------



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi Indochef
> 
> Any updates on your visaa


Hello Xayla,not yet still waiting,loosing my patient.....


----------



## notpatientatall (Jul 1, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Congrats. Notpatientatall
> 
> 
> Good luck with your move ...
> ...


Thank you. I am going to Sydney, all my stuff are already there, I lived there for a while now. I am happy to be able to return.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Indochef said:


> Hello Xayla,not yet still waiting,loosing my patient.....



What does your current status say Indochef?


----------



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> What does your current status say Indochef?


Xayla,Here is the status

09/05/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
09/05/2012 Application fee received 
15/05/2012 Application being processed further

29/05/2012 Health requirements finalised 
12/06/2012 Information received 
29/05/2012 Further medical results received 
29/05/2012 Further medical results received

from 12th June it shows the same.


----------



## island531 (Jul 3, 2012)

Indochef said:


> Hello Xayla,not yet still waiting,loosing my patient.....


oh my!!!.... have you tried to email your CO?


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

We went through the 457 process in march april this year while overseas. At the end there were some internal checks done which delayed the approval. We are from a high risk country though.

Here is the timeline:

Lodged feb 22 2012
CO emailed feb 24 
Health tests done march 5
Health requirements finalised march 26
Approved april 4

All the best,


----------



## island531 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone... here is the timeline of my partner who is now currently working in nz. and im on the same application as his secondary applicant ...

457 visa timeline

28/05/2012 - Application submitted . But since we got a problem with the visa fee so..
01/06/2012 - Application fee finalized and received
07/06/2012 - CO allocated and ask for further requirements
09/06/2012 - health insurance sent as well my partner's medical health(primary applicant)

13/06/2012 - went chest x ray (as required)
20/06/2012 - panel doctor sent it to sydney
22/06/2012 - delivered and recieved in sydney (track thru DHL online tracking)
23/06/2012 - partner emailed CO confirming if she already received our medical result
23/06/2012 - CO replied via auto-generated email the she's on leave from June 12-25


and now were waiting for any reply from partner's last email...


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Indochef said:


> Xayla,Here is the status
> 
> 09/05/2012 Application received - processing commenced
> 09/05/2012 Application fee received
> ...


Hi Indochef,

Please contact the Co to discuss this.

Sometimes its just a push to get it approved


----------



## vinnyrussell (May 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I am currently in the same boat as most of you.

Application submitted on the 5/06/12
Health insurance sent off 7/06/12
Health assessment sent on the 12/05/12

Waiting patiently.....


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Vinnyrussell,


Wouldu know which office did u lodge the application?


----------



## vinnyrussell (May 7, 2011)

The Melbourne centre as that's where my head office is, although I'll be working in Sydney


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all, in the process of changing employer, and they are already a sponsor. I already have my 457 visa. The nomination was lodged on the 29/6/12 in Melbourne.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, 
I am already in Australia and currently changing employers. I already have my 457 and my to be employer is already a sponsor. 
The nomination was lodged in Melbourne on 29/6/12


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new job  and hope you have your new 457 soon

Is it easy changing jobs with a 457 ? Do you sense any reluctance to take you on on account pf the visa category....


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Xayla77 said:


> Congrats on your new job  and hope you have your new 457 soon
> 
> Is it easy changing jobs with a 457 ? Do you sense any reluctance to take you on on account pf the visa category....


Hi there! 
Thanks, yes, i'm very excited about it
As long as you have another employer to sponsor and take on the nomination, etc, it seems easy enough. Mine already sponsors, so i'm just having to wait for the nomination to be approved, and then I can start working. 
There was no reluctance from this employer because it's a fairly simple process for them i think.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

wannabeoz said:


> Hi there!
> Thanks, yes, i'm very excited about it
> As long as you have another employer to sponsor and take on the nomination, etc, it seems easy enough. Mine already sponsors, so i'm just having to wait for the nomination to be approved, and then I can start working.
> There was no reluctance from this employer because it's a fairly simple process for them i think.


Thanks for your reply...
I guess it makes sense when you are already sponsor ..... 
Hope you have a great time in your new job 

Keep us updated with your 457 timelines


----------



## Rink$ (Jul 2, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While we have several threads running on Timelines for General Skilled Migration we have very few threads running on 457 Timelines.I saw one thread which was around 457 Timelines 2011 , we dont have a similar one for 2012. So I am starting this thread with the purpose of catering to this topic. I am sure many of us who visit this forum have a 457 lodged or about to be lodged. I think we could benefit immensely by sharing our information.
> 
> ...



Hi guys,

Me and my husband are on 457 visa heading to Melbourne .
The visa processing took abt 4weeks which includes chest x ray test. Process started on 3rd may nd we got our visa on 8th June . 2 days after that our passports were submitted for stamping. Got them back in couple of days. Hubby already in Melbourne . Me heading next month.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all, 
Nomination was approved today! Amazing, took less than a week
Nomination from sponsor lodged : 29/6/12
Approved: 5/7/12
I already have my 457, so here i go!


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rink$ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Me and my husband are on 457 visa heading to Melbourne .
> The visa processing took abt 4weeks which includes chest x ray test. Process started on 3rd may nd we got our visa on 8th June . 2 days after that our passports were submitted for stamping. Got them back in couple of days. Hubby already in Melbourne . Me heading next month.




Thanks for the info Rink ... And good luck with your move


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

wannabeoz said:


> Hi all,
> Nomination was approved today! Amazing, took less than a week
> Nomination from sponsor lodged : 29/6/12
> Approved: 5/7/12
> I already have my 457, so here i go!


That is indeed fast..
Good luck with your new job


----------



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

island531 said:


> oh my!!!.... have you tried to email your CO?





Xayla77 said:


> Hi Indochef,
> 
> Please contact the Co to discuss this.
> 
> Sometimes its just a push to get it approved


I sent an message through 'contact department' link,because the Immi agent is dealing with CO ,so i don't have any contact of my CO.Today there is some update that "Information received".Hope and wish will get the news soon.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Indochef said:


> I sent an message through 'contact department' link,because the Immi agent is dealing with CO ,so i don't have any contact of my CO.Today there is some update that "Information received".Hope and wish will get the news soon.


Indochef,


Any news yet.


I just happened to give my medicals today


Chest Xray for Hubby
Medical for my son and me( I have a preecisting illness).

Already the status has changed when I logged onto DIAC website

For my husband - It says Health requirements finalised ( 06/07/2012)- Application processed further

For my son - It says further medical results received(06/07/2012) - health requirements outstanding as some of his lab results are pending.

For me - nothing is being displayed. The funny part is I had no link on my application status page and the entire heath form and medical exam has been done offline. Even though there is ehealth available in my health centre, since the link was not available I have to courier all the papers.

Any body witnessed this situation?

Thanks


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Indochef said:


> I sent an message through 'contact department' link,because the Immi agent is dealing with CO ,so i don't have any contact of my CO.Today there is some update that "Information received".Hope and wish will get the news soon.


Hey Indochef

Any luck

Hope you got your visa by now....


----------



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Hey Indochef
> 
> Any luck
> 
> Hope you got your visa by now....


no luck Xayla,there is some problem in the nomination part that to I get the news from the CO and then I contacted my employer ,he said for time being they can't do anything . So its a bad time.so I planned to apply for state sponsorship by myself.Any advice for the procedure would be great from the expat members.thanks.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Indochef said:


> no luck Xayla,there is some problem in the nomination part that to I get the news from the CO and then I contacted my employer ,he said for time being they can't do anything . So its a bad time.so I planned to apply for state sponsorship by myself.Any advice for the procedure would be great from the expat members.thanks.



That's bad news Indochef I hope that they are sorting it out for you. 

There are many posts on this forum for State Sponsorship. You can go through relevant threads.
And ofcourse the DIAC and Skillselect website gives more details. 

Btw is the offer with that company still valid ? I hope so


Good Luck


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Indochef,
> 
> 
> My DIAC Status has moved further
> ...


----------



## island531 (Jul 3, 2012)

island531 said:


> Hi everyone... here is the timeline of my partner who is now currently working in nz. and im on the same application as his secondary applicant ...
> 
> 457 visa timeline
> 
> ...




07/13/2012 - Visa granted


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

island531 said:


> 07/13/2012 - Visa granted


Congrats Island531,

Hope mine comes thru soon.

Mine is a little strange though

We had a online application done through the migration agent. The health requirements outstanding online link was available in case of my husband and my son. But for me this was not available which is quite funny.

We did the medicals on July 6th and health requirements were finalised for my husband and son by July 11th.

However my medical documents had to be sent to Melbourne from my current location. This included chest xray and medical reports . These were sent on July 10th from Germany and would take 5-8 days to receive .... Hope I get my visa by next week .

Did you ever witness such a situation or know why would this happen? i.e link being available for some family members and not for others ?


----------



## NYtoAU (Jun 13, 2012)

My nomination and visa were lodged today(13 July)! I will update once I get an update. 
No language assessment or medicals needed as I am from the US.


----------



## NYtoAU (Jun 13, 2012)

notpatientatall said:


> Thank you. I am going to Sydney, all my stuff are already there, I lived there for a while now. I am happy to be able to return.


Salut! I'm from the US now in AU but my family is from Ro


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Xayla77 said:
> 
> 
> > Indochef,
> ...


----------



## NYtoAU (Jun 13, 2012)

Update:
Visa submitted Friday 13th July
457 approved Thursday 19th July

Quick!


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

NYtoAU said:


> Update:
> Visa submitted Friday 13th July
> 457 approved Thursday 19th July
> 
> Quick!


Congrats that's quick

Helps being from a Low Risk Country


----------



## NYtoAU (Jun 13, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Congrats that's quick
> 
> Helps being from a Low Risk Country


Yes you're right, it definetly does. 
My employer also used a migration agent and I've been here on a working holiday visa for almost a year. My husband was attached to my visa so he got a free ride


----------



## vinnyrussell (May 7, 2011)

Xayla77 said:


> Congrats that's quick
> 
> Helps being from a Low Risk Country


Congrats, very quick! Been 6 weeks now for me and still waiting.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

vinnyrussell said:


> Congrats, very quick! Been 6 weeks now for me and still waiting.



Hi Vinny Rusell,

What status are you stuck on? 
In my case , the medical reports and chest x ray are yet to be sent to Melbourne and that is causing the delay.
Since the ehealth online link was available for my son and hubby, their helath requirements have been finalised and mine are pending on this issue.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

NYtoAU said:


> Update:
> Visa submitted Friday 13th July
> 457 approved Thursday 19th July
> 
> Quick!


Cool all the best ....


----------



## Ivwin (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I just registered in this site. Good to know there are people willing to help each other and give some advise.

Currently, awaiting for about 5 weeks:

Details of electronic status are:

14/06/2012 Visa Application received
20/06/2012 Visa being processed further

16/06/2012 Health requirements finalized
16/06/2012 Further medical results received
16/06/2012 Further medical results received

I had taken chest x-ray test on 15 June, but it is not detailed in the summary. 

I had been told it would take from 2-4 weeks and supposed to start working on previous 16 July.

Has anyone out there been in a similar situation? Any advise will be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## vinnyrussell (May 7, 2011)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi Vinny Rusell,
> 
> What status are you stuck on?
> In my case , the medical reports and chest x ray are yet to be sent to Melbourne and that is causing the delay.
> Since the ehealth online link was available for my son and hubby, their helath requirements have been finalised and mine are pending on this issue.


Hi Xayla,

At the moment 

05/06/12 Application received- processing commenced 
05/06/12 Fee received
12/06/12 Application been processed further

Then this is the same for my wife and I, I am the main applicant 
08/06/12 Information received 
21/06/12 Health requirements finalised
21/06/12 Further medical results received 

That's all there is at this stage and has not changed since the 21/06/12


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ivwin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just registered in this site. Good to know there are people willing to help each other and give some advise.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you not check with your CO or your Migration Agent ( if any) about the status of your application? In my case I know that the medical reports are the reason they are pending.
Maybe asking for a status quo should help...

Good Luck and keep us posted...


----------



## hps756 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Can any one help me in filling online application for e457 visa*

Can any one help me in filling online application for e457 visa?

Hi ,

I am from India, my employer in Australia has sent me a reference number and told me to start filling the details on online form. I am trying to fill out the form but it is not showing up the save button on very first page . I am afraid if I would fill any wrong information and if it doesn't allow me to change it again.

Can anyone help me in filing this application form.

Thanks,

Harinder


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While we have several threads running on Timelines for General Skilled Migration we have very few threads running on 457 Timelines.I saw one thread which was around 457 Timelines 2011 , we dont have a similar one for 2012. So I am starting this thread with the purpose of catering to this topic. I am sure many of us who visit this forum have a 457 lodged or about to be lodged. I think we could benefit immensely by sharing our information.
> 
> ...




I received my 457 in 3 days, including x-ray screening. I received it in June 2012. Lot depends on your documentation.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

zyoxizol said:


> I received my 457 in 3 days, including x-ray screening. I received it in June 2012. Lot depends on your documentation.


Hi Zyoxizol,

Your right - its depends on the documentation.
In my case due to DIAC error , the online health form (link ) was not available . It was available in the case of my hubby and son hence their health requirements are finalized.The post in my country messed up my documents and its not yet reached DIAC 

The medical in my country have to again post all the doucments and this time I am going to choose another provider. This stupid mistake has caused so much delay ...


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Got my visa approved*



Xayla77 said:


> Hi Zyoxizol,
> 
> Your right - its depends on the documentation.
> In my case due to DIAC error , the online health form (link ) was not available . It was available in the case of my hubby and son hence their health requirements are finalized.The post in my country messed up my documents and its not yet reached DIAC
> ...


Hi All,

I finally have my 457 visa approved.

Here are the timelines


July 02- Application fee received
July 06 ;- Health requirements finalized for husband
July 11 - Health requirements finalized for son
July 30th - ehealth uploaded for me ( My ehealth link was unavailable for a long time due to a DIAc error and this caused a 3 week delay.
July 31st - Medical results refered for me
August 03rd _ medical finalized for me 
August 08 - Applicant approved.

Had it not been for the DIAC error I would have received my visa , 2-3 weeks back.
Anyways Australia here we come.

For those awaiting on 457 from a high risk country , I would say the process is not so slow as some had anticipated.

All the best for the rest


----------



## lunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While we have several threads running on Timelines for General Skilled Migration we have very few threads running on 457 Timelines.I saw one thread which was around 457 Timelines 2011 , we dont have a similar one for 2012. So I am starting this thread with the purpose of catering to this topic. I am sure many of us who visit this forum have a 457 lodged or about to be lodged. I think we could benefit immensely by sharing our information.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

Here are my 457 Processing Dates

Lodged (Perth Office) by a Migration Consultant----July 09, 2012
This included all requested documents except for medicals

Medicals completed-----July 24

Medicals arrived in Sydney-----Aug 03

Agent advised me *usually* 4-10 business days, possibly 14 business days, for decision.

Goodluck and thanks for the thread.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

lunny said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are my 457 Processing Dates
> 
> ...


Hi

Hope u received your approval by now

Good luck


----------



## lunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Visa approved.....Aug 14!!!!!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have just recently got my X-ray done.....now I am trying to figure out the best and most comprehensive health insurance I should choose....

Since I'm free of any ailments and am relatively quite healthy and active, which one should I opt for? 
My company will bear the costof the insurance.".....I need an insurance which would ensure that the visit to the doc is hassle free.

Hoping my visa comes thru soon.

Cheers


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

*My Timelines*

Visa application Lodged : 9th August
Medical Done : 11th August
Medical Finalized for myself : 14th August
Medical Finalized for spouse: 15th August
Visa Approved: 16th August 
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Visa application Lodged : 9th August
> Medical Done : 11th August
> Medical Finalized for myself : 14th August
> Medical Finalized for spouse: 15th August
> ...


congrats that was quick...
which city are you heading to?


----------



## SFOSYD (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!!

My employer nomination was put in on 13/8, and was approved 16/8. I also submitted my application and just waiting now. We didn't use a migration agent. I did the police checks, but didn't submit them, and haven't done medicals yet, so hopefully I wont need to.

15/08/2012 Application received - processing commenced
15/08/2012 Application fee received
15/08/2012 Bridging visa granted


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks!!
Till date the plan is for Sydney 
Lets c when..because the employer has not finalized the dates yet...:confused2:


Xayla77 said:


> congrats that was quick...
> which city are you heading to?


----------



## SFOSYD (Aug 16, 2012)

SFOSYD said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> My employer nomination was put in on 13/8, and was approved 16/8. I also submitted my application and just waiting now. We didn't use a migration agent. I did the police checks, but didn't submit them, and haven't done medicals yet, so hopefully I wont need to.
> 
> ...


Application update:

15/08/2012 Application received - processing commenced
15/08/2012 Application fee received
15/08/2012 Bridging visa granted

21/08/2012 Application being processed further


Anyone know how much longer this should take? Or what this even means?


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

SFOSYD said:


> Application update:
> 
> 15/08/2012 Application received - processing commenced
> 15/08/2012 Application fee received
> ...


Hi SFOSYD,

I am not sure if you need medicals - if you do then thats another 1-2 weeks of extra time. This time would depend on how soon the medicals are processed, wether ehealth is available in your country etc. 

If your a US passport holder and do not have any preexisting ailments,you would not need any medicals and your process should be fairly smooth. I would think 2 weeks time is the outer limit without medicals in the picture .

Good Luck


----------



## SFOSYD (Aug 16, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi SFOSYD,
> 
> I am not sure if you need medicals - if you do then thats another 1-2 weeks of extra time. This time would depend on how soon the medicals are processed, wether ehealth is available in your country etc.
> 
> ...


My application was just approved today! So happy! They're really on it! I finally have some peace of mind.


----------



## Evon47 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Xayla77, I am currently in a similar situation as you. I have submitted my x ray via ehealth then immi asked for medical but no elink available. I have done my medical on Friday 24th of August and now waiting for agent to sort out the elink so my clinic can submit on-line. I still have not yet received any news from them. I am in dilemma whether to go ahead to courier it (takes 4 days) or just wait til elink is available. I am pregnant and my husband is already in Australia. I am desperate to go to Australia.


----------



## Ramandeep (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi evryone, I am in same situation and confused do i need medicals for visa. :-w
457 visa
20/08/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
20/08/2012 Application fee received 

Person 1 
Bridging visa granted	

Person 2 
20/08/2012 Bridging visa granted 
Person 3 
20/08/2012 Bridging visa granted


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Evon47 said:


> Hi Xayla77, I am currently in a similar situation as you. I have submitted my x ray via ehealth then immi asked for medical but no elink available. I have done my medical on Friday 24th of August and now waiting for agent to sort out the elink so my clinic can submit on-line. I still have not yet received any news from them. I am in dilemma whether to go ahead to courier it (takes 4 days) or just wait til elink is available. I am pregnant and my husband is already in Australia. I am desperate to go to Australia.


Hi Evon, I can imagine how frustrating this must be for you. esp now that your pregnant. My request is to wait for your agent to revert or then push him to get the elink sorted.

In my case , my agent refused to help me sort out the elink. After I finished my medicals, I had to courier the docs from germany. The courier company lost my documents in transit . it was very frustrating.I finally pushed my agent (fragomen) to do something. Since my hubby's company was aslo pressuring for a earlier joining date , the agent got it sorted with DIAC. Infact the DIAC error was sorted in 1-2 days time. then on everything went smooth. I got my 457 visa approval on August 08th. My application was made on July 02nd. If it would have not been for this stupid elink error, it would have got approved in july itself. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

SFOSYD said:


> My application was just approved today! So happy! They're really on it! I finally have some peace of mind.


congrats and have fun


----------



## Evon47 (Aug 27, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi Evon, I can imagine how frustrating this must be for you. esp now that your pregnant. My request is to wait for your agent to revert or then push him to get the elink sorted.
> 
> In my case , my agent refused to help me sort out the elink. After I finished my medicals, I had to courier the docs from germany. The courier company lost my documents in transit . it was very frustrating.I finally pushed my agent (fragomen) to do something. Since my hubby's company was aslo pressuring for a earlier joining date , the agent got it sorted with DIAC. Infact the DIAC error was sorted in 1-2 days time. then on everything went smooth. I got my 457 visa approval on August 08th. My application was made on July 02nd. If it would have not been for this stupid elink error, it would have got approved in july itself. Good luck and keep us posted.


Hi Xayla, unfortunately the agent still hasn't managed to sort out the elink. I have decided to courier the documents tmr. I hope the courier won't mess it up! Can I ask you when you have your elink up, did you redo the medicals or the clinic has a copy of your results and uploaded all the document for you again? I am at my wits end now and can't believe the DIAC can be so inefficient........


----------



## NYtoAU (Jun 13, 2012)

SFOSYD said:


> My application was just approved today! So happy! They're really on it! I finally have some peace of mind.


Congrats!
Mine took less than a week too 
Luckily those of us from the US are lucky enough to have the visas go through quickly.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Got mine too! Looks like its a piece of cake..10 days flat! ,


----------



## Evon47 (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally, the e clinic has received direction to email my medical results to health strategies and I received an email this am from DIAC to confirm they have received my medical. I log on to my status, nothing changed yet though. I wonder why they didn't change the status to further medical received? 

Xayla, I noticed that your medicals has been referred, it is because you have some sort of pre-existing condition? I have also so I think mine will also need to be referred. Here's hoping......


----------



## Evon47 (Aug 27, 2012)

Evon47 said:


> Finally, the e clinic has received direction to email my medical results to health strategies and I received an email this am from DIAC to confirm they have received my medical. I log on to my status, nothing changed yet though. I wonder why they didn't change the status to further medical received?
> 
> Xayla, I noticed that your medicals has been referred, it is because you have some sort of pre-existing condition? I have also so I think mine will also need to be referred. Here's hoping......


Just received email from global health. Apparently they experienced a huge back log and it may take some time to process referred medical cases. I am a bit worried. Mine only received and referred on 04/09. Anyone with visa 457 has their med referred recently? Would love to know the time line.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Evon47 said:


> Finally, the e clinic has received direction to email my medical results to health strategies and I received an email this am from DIAC to confirm they have received my medical. I log on to my status, nothing changed yet though. I wonder why they didn't change the status to further medical received?
> 
> Xayla, I noticed that your medicals has been referred, it is because you have some sort of pre-existing condition? I have also so I think mine will also need to be referred. Here's hoping......



Hi Evon,

Sorry I responded so late. Been busy with things to relocate. Yes I have a preexisting medical condition which I declared on the form , hence they got refered. Mine got refered on July 31st and they were finalised on August 3rd. I got my visa approved on Aug 08th. So they were not in referredd status for very long. My agent was super efficient in that part. Trust this helps. If you have any more questions, please ask  Good Luck ..


----------



## Evon47 (Aug 27, 2012)

Xayla77 said:


> Hi Evon,
> 
> Sorry I responded so late. Been busy with things to relocate. Yes I have a preexisting medical condition which I declared on the form , hence they got refered. Mine got refered on July 31st and they were finalised on August 3rd. I got my visa approved on Aug 08th. So they were not in referredd status for very long. My agent was super efficient in that part. Trust this helps. If you have any more questions, please ask  Good Luck ..


Hi Xayla, currently the time taken to finalised meds are horrendous! Did your agent put pressure on them? I have emailed my agent with my concern. Thing is if they didn't make a mistake with the e health, my medicals could have been referred ages ago. I just can't wait for another 6 weeks!


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

I understand Evon. I did not have to put pressure on my agent. Luckily they got approved in 5 days. I understand with this ehealth erros. I had the same situation and lost a month 's time in that. The only difference is we are going toghther as a family so dont mind the delay


----------



## chantelrayshum (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi
Visa application Lodged : 31/8
Application further proc: 4/9
Visa Approved: 5/9

Done via Immigration Agent


----------



## tom86 (Sep 7, 2012)

chantelrayshum said:


> Hi
> Visa application Lodged : 31/8
> Application further proc: 4/9
> Visa Approved: 5/9
> ...


Hello!

Is it really advisable to apply for a 457 visa through an immigration agent?


----------



## arreddy (Sep 12, 2012)

*Need help*

HI, I got research associate position in wollongong. They are sponsoring me 457 long stay visa. I was completed my Ph.D. 
For 457 visa,when came to required documents, In DIAC website they mentioned about reference letters from previos employers. For, me is it OK to take ref.letters from scintists(PhD Supervisor), If it is OK, How many letters I have to take,

IELTS is reqired for this or not.(for 457 visa, In this case)

Plese help me..


----------



## DEV2012 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi there,

This is my first post in regards to e457visa. The nomination was lodged on 29 sept 2012. Still waiting for nomination to get approved, does it take this long...


----------



## kanishkaraja (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi All,

An excellent wealth of information available on these forums for people looking to migrate. I am updating with our timelines so far. We are getting our 457 visa processing done through a migration agent. The primary applicant is my wife who is being sponsored by her firm and me and my son are secondary applicants. 

12/09/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
12/09/2012 Application fee received 
18/09/2012 Application being processed further

Person 1 
15/09/2012 Health requirements finalised 
18/09/2012 Further information required 
15/09/2012 Further medical results received 
15/09/2012 Further medical results received

Our chest X-ray and medical for son was finalized by 15-Sep. Yesterday we were asked to fill form 80 which is a huge form. Hopefully that will get sorted soon. 

Have others filled form 80 as a part of the initial application? Or is it an additional requirement?

Will keep posting updates. Thanks!

Kanishka


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

kanishkaraja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> An excellent wealth of information available on these forums for people looking to migrate. I am updating with our timelines so far. We are getting our 457 visa processing done through a migration agent. The primary applicant is my wife who is being sponsored by her firm and me and my son are secondary applicants.
> 
> ...


It is a common practice. Just feel it and keep the process going. You should receive 457 within 10 days of submitting your medical and form 80. We received ours in 3 days 2 months ago. Good luck.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

kanishkaraja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> An excellent wealth of information available on these forums for people looking to migrate. I am updating with our timelines so far. We are getting our 457 visa processing done through a migration agent. The primary applicant is my wife who is being sponsored by her firm and me and my son are secondary applicants.
> 
> ...



It is a common practice. Just feel it and keep the process going. You should receive 457 within 10 days of submitting your medical and form 80. We received ours in 3 days 2 months ago. Good luck.


----------



## kanishkaraja (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks zyoxizol! That's really encouraging. 

Our Form 80 will hopefully get submitted tomorrow. The Medicals have already been received. Hope for the best!


----------



## Ramandeep (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi kanishkaraja, I am waiting for my 457 too. I did not fill any form 80.
I have done my medicals on 3 sep, but no update yet. we can't understand immi.

20/08/2012 Application received - processing commenced	
20/08/2012 Application fee received	
29/08/2012 Application being processed further

Person 1	
20/08/2012 Bridging visa granted	
29/08/2012 Further information required

Person 2	
20/08/2012 Bridging visa granted	

Person 3	
20/08/2012 Bridging visa granted







kanishkaraja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> An excellent wealth of information available on these forums for people looking to migrate. I am updating with our timelines so far. We are getting our 457 visa processing done through a migration agent. The primary applicant is my wife who is being sponsored by her firm and me and my son are secondary applicants.
> 
> ...


----------



## kanishkaraja (Sep 14, 2012)

Ramandeep, I am no expert on immi matters but if you have got the medicals done on 3 Sep, you should check via migration agent (if you have one) or with your case officer directly. Also, usually when they ask for medicals, they show status as:

Health Check required

If the status reads Further info required, you might want to check with them if they need anything else apart from medicals! 

All the best! 

Kanishka


----------



## kanishkaraja (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, 

Update from my side. We got our visas granted today. Was a surprisingly quick process (took 8 days from lodging to approval) - now for the non trivial task of making the move. 

Summary timelines below: 
12/09/2012 Application received - processing commenced	
12/09/2012 Application fee received	
15/09/2012 Health requirements finalised	
18/09/2012 Further information required	(Form 80)
20/09/2012 Visa Granted

Kanishka


----------



## svp (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi 

We got our Visa granted in 1 week. (Self, Husband & kid)

Visa application filed - 20th Sept
Medicals completed - 21st Sept
Visa Granted - 27th Sept

It is such a relief. Our application was filed through an immigration agent in Melbourne. 

However, there is a slight confusion now. The Visa letter states "NO VISA LABEL REQUIRED". We have plans to travel next week and if I submit my passports for stamping now, it will take a week's time in India to get it done. Anyone been in a similar situation before? Would you know if immigration or airlines in India insist on a Visa label even if the Visa Letter states not required?? Please advise. 

Regards,
SVP


----------



## kanishkaraja (Sep 14, 2012)

We got it visa labels done - it is apparently not required but we were playing it safe. In terms of timelines for labels, we gave our passports to VFS in Mumbai on Friday morning (they marked it as urgent). The passports were received in Aus High Commission in Delhi on Monday afternoon and were dispatched on Monday evening. We received them via Blue Dart on Tue at 12 noon. So it is pretty quick! 

Where it has proved useful so far is places like Movers for int'l shipments who want to see your work visa. You might want to call the Delhi office of the High Commission to be sure - I did that but it was a very confusing conversation so I decided to play it safe.

Kanishka


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

svp said:


> Hi
> 
> We got our Visa granted in 1 week. (Self, Husband & kid)
> 
> ...


Yes it is right for many people that they would not require a stamp in the passport but in my experience stamp is a better idea. It only takes few days for your local Oz embassy to stamp your visa. Some places like medicare registration, New job interviews or applications and movers they all would ask for a copy of visa. Medicare asked me about stamped visa and I used the stamp for applying for jobs online as well. So better you get that in your passport and I think it is free as well.


----------



## svp (Jul 18, 2012)

Kanishka, zyoxizol,

Thanks for the response .


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

wealth of information in this thread....looks like these days 457 visa grant is being given within 2-3 weeks if applied from India...

I was thinking it would be 3 months, maybe now the process is faster!


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Here are my application timelines for 457;

Application logged by registered agent based in Australia: 26th Sep'12
Medicals Completed: 27th Sep'12
Medicals uploaded and finalized: 28th Sep'12
Now waiting further....


----------



## g.charwak (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello Friends,
I hope you could help me out in this issue. I am looking for job sponsorship (457).I was applying for many jobs but all of them replied me stating they need candidates residing in Australia. I am tired of applying for the jobs anymore and have decided to come to Australia on a tourist visa and look for jobs(as suggested by many).I want you guys to help me or suggest me with some information on how to get a job sponsorship while on tourist visa in Australia. Can you please give me some idea on how far it is easy to find a sponsor while in Australia, whom to contact and how to approach. It would be of great help if you could give me some feedback on this issue. Thank you.


----------



## tsiritros (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all, here are the details of mine:
07/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced
07/10/2012 Application fee received

I'll keep u posted with updates! I competed and submitted the application myself, didn't think it was worth the GBP 2000 that the agent asked for. I'm an eu citizen, UK resident sponsored by Melbourne university. Hope I made th right choice, only time will tell!!!


----------



## g.charwak (Oct 6, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Visa application Lodged : 9th August
> Medical Done : 11th August
> Medical Finalized for myself : 14th August
> Medical Finalized for spouse: 15th August
> ...


Hello Jas131,
Which profession are you from?please share your experiences in finding a job in Australia.I have been trying a lot to get a job.I have applied to many jobs bt still couldnt get any positive responce.Please share your experiences and strategies applied to get one.It will be very helpful for us.
Thank you.


----------



## g.charwak (Oct 6, 2012)

mohit2903 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here are my application timelines for 457;
> 
> ...


Hello mohit2903,
Which profession are you from?please share your experiences in finding a job in Australia.I have been trying a lot to get a job.I have applied to many jobs bt still couldnt get any positive responce.Please share your experiences and strategies applied to get one.It will be very helpful for us.
Thank you.


----------



## g.charwak (Oct 6, 2012)

kanishkaraja said:


> We got it visa labels done - it is apparently not required but we were playing it safe. In terms of timelines for labels, we gave our passports to VFS in Mumbai on Friday morning (they marked it as urgent). The passports were received in Aus High Commission in Delhi on Monday afternoon and were dispatched on Monday evening. We received them via Blue Dart on Tue at 12 noon. So it is pretty quick!
> 
> Where it has proved useful so far is places like Movers for int'l shipments who want to see your work visa. You might want to call the Delhi office of the High Commission to be sure - I did that but it was a very confusing conversation so I decided to play it safe.
> 
> Kanishka


Hello kanishkaraja,
Which profession are you from?please share your experiences in finding a job in Australia.I have been trying a lot to get a job.I have applied to many jobs bt still couldnt get any positive responce.Please share your experiences and strategies applied to get one.It will be very helpful for us.
Thank you.


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

tsiritros said:


> Hi all, here are the details of mine:
> 07/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced
> 07/10/2012 Application fee received
> 
> I'll keep u posted with updates! I competed and submitted the application myself, didn't think it was worth the GBP 2000 that the agent asked for. I'm an eu citizen, UK resident sponsored by Melbourne university. Hope I made th right choice, only time will tell!!!



good luck - i am sure u will come through successfully


----------



## santhoshsk (Oct 8, 2012)

Evon47 said:


> Just received email from global health. Apparently they experienced a huge back log and it may take some time to process referred medical cases. I am a bit worried. Mine only received and referred on 04/09. Anyone with visa 457 has their med referred recently? Would love to know the time line.


Hi Evon, 

My medicals also got referred on 02/10. Just wanted to know if you had your medicals finalized by now, by what date?

Wanted to know the time line currently, if anyone else had their medicals referred and finalised recently..

...Thank you


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello everybody, adding my 457 visa application timeline here:

*10/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced
10/10/2012 Application fee received 
11/10/2012 Application being processed further
15/10/2012 Further medical results received
15/10/2012 Further medical results received
16/10/2012 Health requirements finalised*

And now waiting


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

*Update*

10/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced
10/10/2012 Application fee received	
11/10/2012 Application being processed further
15/10/2012 Further medical results received
15/10/2012 Further medical results received
16/10/2012 Health requirements finalised
18/10/2012 Applicant Approved

That was quick


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

Sharing our timeline:

15/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
15/10/2012 Application fee received 17/10/2012 Application being processed further 

Person 1 
19/10/2012 Health requirements finalised 19/10/2012 Further medical results received
19/10/2012 Further medical results received

Person 2 
18/10/2012 Health requirements finalised 
18/10/2012 Further medical results received

Hope it will be quick


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations Helios. Thats pretty fast.....

Are you from India? If yes then which place you belong. Also are you the only applicant on the application or it was with dependents?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks mohit2903

I'm not from India, I'm currently based in Dubai.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Adding my timelines here:

25/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
25/10/2012 Application fee received 
25/10/2012 Health requirements outstanding


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hurray i got confirmation that my visa application is approved. Thanks everyone.....

Timelines....
Application logged: 26-Sep-2012
Processed further: 26-Sep-2012
Medicals done: 27-Sep-2012
Medical finalised: 28-Sep-2012
Applicant approved: 25-Oct-2012
Passport Submitted at VFS for visa label stamping: 25-Oct-2012


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

mohit2903 said:


> Hurray i got confirmation that my visa application is approved. Thanks everyone.....
> 
> Timelines....
> Application logged: 26-Sep-2012
> ...


Congrats mohit2903 for the approval.

It took almost 4 weeks to get your visa approved from the time it got finalised.

Where did you apply? Was this done by a migration agent?

Sorry to be asking too much questions but I do have concerns on my own.

I was suppose to go to NZ, I was offered a job there and visa is done. Last minute 1st week of OctI was offered a job by one of AU top 100 corporation. They know about my situation and asked me not to proceed with NZ since it will save us the 1 month notice.

They hired the services of Ernst & Young to handle my visa which at start I was so confident they will see this through quickly.

I have already rendered my resignation, my daughter is off school and sold our stuff. This weekend people will start taking our stuff away. We have previously booked a flight to NZ via AU. Cancelled Au-NZ and kept The one to au on open booking.

Looking at your timeline freaks me out. 
We will be homeless and will be living off the streets if if would take that long. The agents told me it will be taking 2-3 weeks after Lodgement and we are already in our 2nd week. We can survive until the 3rd week wait anything more than that its better for us to fly to NZ and start the job there and allow AU to take as much time they would like, au employer will need have to wait after I get my visa they need to wait for months until I can move.

I certainly hate this waiting. I can't understand why it's taking this long to get an approval. All the documents in place. I had previous 457 before but choose to leave au about 2 years ago because the company won't let me take my kid with me on that 457. I had two 457 approved (one was for 8 months, in the middle of the project it expired so employer applied for a new one but refused that I was allowed to bring my kid so I choose to go home and work remotely which employer allowed) 

I also have an active tourist visa which I could not use and enter au because it has a no further stay clause.

Sorry for all the drama.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes it was logged by migration agent based in Australia. My application was also logged in Australia.

Thats correct the avg time is 3-4 weeks from date of application logged. Wish you all the best for your visa. BTW, new zealand is a very good country to live and work as per my understanding.


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah that's why I am thinking of going to NZ instead if this could not be pulled off on time. 

Thanks and good luck to you.


----------



## bang2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

*APproved*

VISA applied on 19th Oct

APproved on 26th Oct , 457 - company sponsored


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

bang2012 said:


> VISA applied on 19th Oct
> 
> APproved on 26th Oct , 457 - company sponsored


That was fast...congrats!


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrax..thats really fast.


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

*457 visa info req.*

Hi Mohit, bang2012 --Congratulations Guys ...

I am working in IT (EMC Data Storage) in bangalore ...i am getting an offer from EMC sydney, they are offering me an 457 long stay visa valid for 4 yrs. 

Could you please tell me if health check is required for 457 visa for IT professionals , i have heard will have to undergo several checkups ... if you can tell me what all checkups you have undergone ...it would be great ...

Thanks in adv  

RD


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

Got a mail from our migration agent and he has informed me that the CO is still waiting for some internal checks to be completed before our application can be finalised and as per agent this might take several weeks 😫😫😫

Seems like NZ for us, as AU tries to make up its mind if they would allow me into their country.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

sairam786 said:


> Hi Mohit, bang2012 --Congratulations Guys ...
> 
> I am working in IT (EMC Data Storage) in bangalore ...i am getting an offer from EMC sydney, they are offering me an 457 long stay visa valid for 4 yrs.
> 
> ...


I believe for 457 visa there is very less health requirement. If you are not going to study, work in a hospital etc, then they would require only a chest x-ray. Additional checks would only be required if you have some pre-existing ailments or chest x-ray shows something wrong

Pls refer this link -- http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1163i.pdf


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

> Could you please tell me if health check is required for 457 visa for IT professionals , i have heard will have to undergo several checkups ... if you can tell me what all checkups you have undergone ...it would be great ...


I'm also an IT professional and had to undergo only X-Ray


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

thank you guys for the info  

rd


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all 

FORM 1066 for 457 long stay visa, Do we require to undergo IELTS test , thats mandatory ?

45 - Have you undertaken an English language proficiency test within the
last 24 months?
Name of test
Yes
No
Give details


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi, IELTS is not required in case of 457 visa.


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Mohit for the reply... One more thing need to ask, 

in 457 form they have asked for Birth Certifcate ...High School Marksheet is enough right ? which has date of birth mentioned .... I also have US B1 Visa on which i have used High School Marksheet ...

I hope that will do ..or Do i need the Birth certificate specifically ?


Thanks Again in Adv 

R D


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

sairam786 said:


> Thanks Mohit for the reply... One more thing need to ask,
> 
> in 457 form they have asked for Birth Certifcate ...High School Marksheet is enough right ? which has date of birth mentioned .... I also have US B1 Visa on which i have used High School Marksheet ...
> 
> ...


I do not remember providing birth certificate for myself or spouse, only for child (to prove we're parents). I think even your passport would do as proof of birth date.


----------



## spider2shohoku (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

17/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
17/10/2012 Application fee received 
19/10/2012 Application being processed further 

Person 1
22/10/2012 Health requirements finalised 
22/10/2012 Further medical results received 
22/10/2012 Further medical results received

Still I dont hear any news. It's driving me nuts.. anyone with the same timeline as mine got approved?


----------



## spider2shohoku (Oct 30, 2012)

wow! I just got approved! Praying for all of us guys!


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

spider2shohoku said:


> wow! I just got approved! Praying for all of us guys!


Congrats!!! I know how hard is it to wait.

I'm still waiting and our medicals were finalized since the 19th until now still waiting....


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

I completed my medicals on 29th (Monday) and till now 31st (Wednesday evening), the application status is still showing as "Health requirements outstanding". When I spoke to Fortis hospital in the morning, they said it has been uploaded and within 30 minutes or so it will reflect in the system. They had initially said it'll take 48 hours for the medicals to be uploaded and that's the reason I had to wait till Wednesday.

But unfortunately, it is still not reflected on the application page. And tomorrow is a holiday here in Bangalore. So, is this normal? i.e. will the CO be changing the status to "Medicals received" or will it automatically happen once the hospital uploads?

Can anybody confirm if this is stuck and I have to push the hospital or is it now with the CO?


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

zooter80 said:


> I completed my medicals on 29th (Monday) and till now 31st (Wednesday evening), the application status is still showing as "Health requirements outstanding". When I spoke to Fortis hospital in the morning, they said it has been uploaded and within 30 minutes or so it will reflect in the system. They had initially said it'll take 48 hours for the medicals to be uploaded and that's the reason I had to wait till Wednesday.
> 
> But unfortunately, it is still not reflected on the application page. And tomorrow is a holiday here in Bangalore. So, is this normal? i.e. will the CO be changing the status to "Medicals received" or will it automatically happen once the hospital uploads?
> 
> Can anybody confirm if this is stuck and I have to push the hospital or is it now with the CO?


Push the hospital.

My daughter and I did our medicals the same day but her medicals were uploaded and finalised first - oct 18.

I called the hospital on the 19th followed up. They informed me that it will be uploaded that day. The afternoon on the 19th my medicals were finalised.

Also ask your health provider if your results are good because it might also be because medicals were referred.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

@beyond_sunsets...thanks for that, but my question still is unanswered. Does medicals reflect as soon as hospital uploads it or does CO have to change status in system?

Because there is no reason to believe hospital would have given false promise as they would have the SLA to upload within 48 hours


----------



## arreddy (Sep 12, 2012)

hai friends,

i heard that 457 visa will granted only before the 28 days of starting date(job start date as in offer letter).

Is this information correct?


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi zooter, the statement is incorrect. my job start date was 29th Oct'12 but my visa was approved on 25th oct'12. i hope this helps....


----------



## Fahad.Akhtar88 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Waiting for Approval*

I am waiting for my visa for last 2 Months, I applied for it on 4th Sept -2012 and I am from a high risk country. Case officer replied 10th Sept for additional information and health insurance. I provided everything by 18th Sept 2012 but since then I am waiting for status updates. I called on 11th Oct and she said visa is in internal checks and she would get back to me in 2 weeks on 25th Oct she said No updates yet and she will get back to me once there is any update. Its been two months and I have no idea whats taking them so long as my application was decision ready by 18th Sept 2012 and she said she don't need anything more.


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

Fahad.Akhtar88 said:


> I am waiting for my visa for last 2 Months, I applied for it on 4th Sept -2012 and I am from a high risk country. Case officer replied 10th Sept for additional information and health insurance. I provided everything by 18th Sept 2012 but since then I am waiting for status updates. I called on 11th Oct and she said visa is in internal checks and she would get back to me in 2 weeks on 25th Oct she said No updates yet and she will get back to me once there is any update. Its been two months and I have no idea whats taking them so long as my application was decision ready by 18th Sept 2012 and she said she don't need anything more.


Sorry to hear about your timeline.
I too is in "internal checks" and as per the migration agent those checks spans for several weeks. With that considered I have decided to move to NZ instead and wait for my visa from there. I too have a job offer in NZ and was granted a visa earlier than the Au job offer.

I hope you will get your visa soon. 

How is your employer handling this? Can they put pressure on immigration? That you need to start etc? 

Thanks


----------



## Fahad.Akhtar88 (Nov 4, 2012)

beyond_sunsets said:


> Sorry to hear about your timeline.
> I too is in "internal checks" and as per the migration agent those checks spans for several weeks. With that considered I have decided to move to NZ instead and wait for my visa from there. I too have a job offer in NZ and was granted a visa earlier than the Au job offer.
> 
> I hope you will get your visa soon.
> ...


No I don't think employer can do much in this case, My case officer is also not aware of whats taking them so long, when you say several week what it exactly means?


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

Weeks which could range to a few months, daic published timeline is just 2 for high risk country. 

I think your employer can do something and put pressure on them. They have sponsored you in the first place. They have nominated the position and such nomination had been approved.

They can call immigration and ask what is taking so long and they would need you on board as soon as possible because they need your skill etc etc. The delay is causing them loose money etc.

Once we reach the one month mark - nov 19. The migration agents which my employer has hire will do what is necessary so we can get the visa. They cannot deny you a visa unless they find you unqualified. It is internal checks anyway so daic has control on the timelines compared to external checks.


----------



## Fahad.Akhtar88 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I got it approved today.


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

Fahad.Akhtar88 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I got it approved today.


Congrats! Hope mine will come soon 
Flying tomorrow night MNL-SYD and SYD-WLG. 

Too bad can't we can drop by in Sydney even for a few days.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

25/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced
25/10/2012 Application fee received
25/10/2012 Health requirements outstanding 
03/11/2012 Health requirements finalised

Now waiting for the good news....


----------



## arreddy (Sep 12, 2012)

hai,
you applied your self or through agent.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

@arreddy,

Agent has applied for me..this is through my company


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

25/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced
25/10/2012 Application fee received
25/10/2012 Health requirements outstanding
03/11/2012 Health requirements finalised
07/11/2012 Visa granted

that was super fast!


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

great news... congratulations...


----------



## arreddy (Sep 12, 2012)

hai friends, today i got approved my 457 visa.

i got an email from CO. 
MY VISA WAS VALID FOR SIX MONTHS ONLY, IS THIS NORMOL..
IS THERE ANY CHANCE TO EXTEND THE VISA VALIDITY TIME OF MY VISA IN AUSTRALIA.

PLS REPLY ME.
THANKS


----------



## rasha87 (Nov 29, 2012)

*457 visa approval*

Hello All

It took my visa 5 days to be granted. I was already working at the company that had sponsored me, they applied for a 457 visa which was granted in 5 days.
Then we applied for my partner on a seperate application, a paper application cause he holds a passport from a high risk country. His application was sent on the 12th of November, and yesterday 28th of November I received an email from the lawyer asking me to get him to do the Medical tests. He booked for the Medical tests for Monday. Was hoping if anyone was in the same situation and knows how long does it usually take for the case officer to come back to us after the Medical tests are received.

Was hoping he will join me here for Xmas  I hate waiting


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

is already on it's 6th week still no updates 

stressed at waiting


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

beyond_sunsets said:


> is already on it's 6th week still no updates
> 
> stressed at waiting


Stressing won't help anything. Think of the adage "No news is good news" so your application is most likely on track.


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

8th weeks today ... still waiting


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Here we go again!! I was made redundant a couple of weeks ago, and so have had to find another sponsor. 
This time they are not already sponsors....

So, they will be lodging the first part on Monday 17/12/12 (Sponsorship & nomination).....


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

wannabeoz said:


> Here we go again!! I was made redundant a couple of weeks ago, and so have had to find another sponsor.
> This time they are not already sponsors....
> 
> So, they will be lodging the first part on Monday 17/12/12 (Sponsorship & nomination).....


Good luck with the process. But are you back in your home country as you have only 28 days to stay in Aus if you lose your job? Or do you have some kind of bridging visa to stay back till the entire process is completed?


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, I have 28 days, and I'm still in Australia at the moment... however the agent think this should go through before the 28 days, and if it does run over she thinks that I may not need a bridging visa as it will only be a few days and my next sponsorship and visa will have already been lodged. I'll keep you posted on that though....


----------



## Chennai457 (Dec 18, 2012)

This is my timeline for 457 VISA approval.

457 VISA application applied for myself, wife and two kids from chennai/India.

4/12/2012 - Application submitted.
5/12/2012 - Asked for Medical test.
7/12/2012 - Medical test completed.
10/12/2012 - Medical reports uploaded to DIAC by panel doctor.
11/12/2012 - Further process started.
14/12/2012 - 457 VISA approved.

Superb fast by DIAC........Thanks to DIAC.

Keep following documents ready before start.

1. Keep passports ready for yourself and your family.
2. For my case, I don't have passport for my kids, I applied tatkal passport and got my kids passport by three days, 
I paid unnecessary money by selecting tatkal, By normal itself, the passport will sent within three days bcos no police vertification is required for below 10 age.
3. Form 1066, 1221, 956 - take two sets of printout, fill all the required fields on first set, check all the details one or two times, 
if required correct it on second set (write neatly on second set or type the details on pdf file except signature, sign on signature field, may be your wife also need to sign).
4. Scan the second set, upload or sent to agent.
5. Form 1221 is required for myself and my wife, ( so I taken two sets of Form 1221 for myself and one for my wife).
5. Once VISA application upload to DIAC, you will ask to go for Medical test.
6. Call the hosiptal, get the appointment date. Better to go earlier morning 8.30AM to 9AM, so that the test will complete before 12PM. 
May be same day 5PM or next day the report will upload to DIAC.
7. Scan the Medical receipts and sent to agent/upload.
8. Wait for one week time, you will get the email confirmation on your visa approval.

all the best................


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

I applied for 457. Status is as below:

04/12/2012 Health requirements outstanding 
10/12/2012 Further information required 
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 

Now I'm more worried. Does anybody experienced similar message?Please share. I'm really tensed...


----------



## Chennai457 (Dec 18, 2012)

boss don't worry, DIAC got your medical report and they referred your medical test. Just wait for one week time, your will get the message " your application approved.".. All the best.


----------



## hope2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi there 

We are waiting for 457 visa approval for my husband Andrew

He got offered job in Sydney as customer service manager on 01.11.2012
Our visa is being dealt by an immigration agent used by husbands new company. 
We submitted all necessary documents to the agent and 
the application was lodged on 28.11.2012
28.11.2012 medical requested
28.11.2012 medical received and processed 
29.11.2012 application being processed further
...... And nothing since. 
Or one thing the DIAC contacted husband's current company to confirm his experience, qualifications and references. This was 18.12.2012
How long will we have to wait as my husband has some criminal record
Nothing substantial (no prison) and it was in 80s and 90s
He has excellent references. 
I wonder if anyone has been in a similar situation and how long did you wait for the visa. 

I'll be very grateful for any reply 
Hope 2012


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

hope2012 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are waiting for 457 visa approval for my husband Andrew
> 
> ...


Hi, I came to Australia on 457 in July from UK. My situation was not similar to your husband's but having some criminal record in the past does affect visa process. Did your husband told his new employer about his past. If he has then DIAC could not stop his 457 application. My 457 approval came in 3 days including medical. Wait and have hope it will come through. Good luck.


----------



## hope2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

zyoxizol said:


> Hi, I came to Australia on 457 in July from UK. My situation was not similar to your husband's but having some criminal record in the past does affect visa process. Did your husband told his new employer about his past. If he has then DIAC could not stop his 457 application. My 457 approval came in 3 days including medical. Wait and have hope it will come through. Good luck.


thanks zyoxizol,

yes his new employer knows about his past in details (thought there isn't a lot). My husband was very honest with the company and they pay for the agent so we suspected that the employer would found out anyway.
We have seen some people getting visa as quick as you but also some waiting for weeks. I wonder what does it depend on how quick the application is processed????

I wonder also if me having slovakian passport would have any influence on my husband's visa processing time. my husband is british and I am slovakian but lived in UK for almost 14 years. we've been married for 10 years. could they do any checks in my own coutry but i was here more than 10 years? 
Do they check british home office at all? no that it matters jsu thinking about time abd everybodu reply to diac?

Thanks


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

hope2012 said:


> thanks zyoxizol,
> 
> yes his new employer knows about his past in details (thought there isn't a lot). My husband was very honest with the company and they pay for the agent so we suspected that the employer would found out anyway.
> We have seen some people getting visa as quick as you but also some waiting for weeks. I wonder what does it depend on how quick the application is processed????
> ...


May be your slovakian passport is the reason. Why you still don't have British passport after living 14 years in the country? It does complicate things for DIAC. Don't worry if you guys had no major issues in the past then you should get your 457 sooner or later.


----------



## hope2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

zyoxizol said:


> May be your slovakian passport is the reason. Why you still don't have British passport after living 14 years in the country? It does complicate things for DIAC. Don't worry if you guys had no major issues in the past then you should get your 457 sooner or later.


Never got round to get British citizen but now I'm regretting. It costs lots of money almost a ground. So I always thought I can wait. As we all here European Union it doesn't really matter any more since 2004. 

And now it's too late. Looks like we have to wait. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## kroMath (Jan 7, 2013)

*457 approval time*

Hi all,

I'm new here and my family and I just got our visa 457 approved today so I thought I'd just share with you all my approval times considering it was over the Christmas and New Year holiday season.

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
24/12/2012 Application received - processing commenced
24/12/2012 Application fee received 

Person 1 
07/01/2013 Applicant Approved

Person 2 
07/01/2013 Applicant Approved

Person 3
07/01/2013 Applicant Approved 

Unfortunately the dates of our medicals were not shown in the website. Our medicals were only done on 3/1/2013 as the hospital doing it here was fully booked. DIAC received the online results on 5/1/2013 and today, I was surprised to see it approved.

All the best to you all.


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi...
My Visa was Granted on 4th Jan.

21/12/2012 Medicals Done

24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 

31/12/2012 Health requirements finalized

04/01/2013 Application Approved

07/01/2013 Grant Letter Recived from my agent.

Thanks
Satya.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

congrats


----------



## ATL2AUS (Feb 16, 2012)

457 Visa Nomination application for change in sponsor approved today...

04/01/2013 - Application for change of sponsor lodged
11/01/2013 - Application approved

Here's hoping for fast approvals for everyone else


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

All cleared!

17 Dec 2012 Sponsorship lodged by employer
21 Dec 2012 Nomination lodged
10 Jan 2013 Everything approved

Considering Christmas and New Year got in the way a bit of the application, I'd say it went through pretty quickly

No medicals required and Employer was not already a sponsor, although had sponsored in previous years (it had lapsed a couple of years). 

Hope everyone else hears very soon.


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

*Got the Visa - Finally*

Application Status
Application 
29/01/2013 Application received - processing commenced 
29/01/2013 Application fee received 
08/02/2013 Applicant Approved


----------



## Vikas2013 (Feb 13, 2013)

*457 visa timeline*

hello everyone
i m sharing my brother 457 visa application timeeline

10/2 applied for visa and nomination 
13/2 health requirement finalize 
waitig for visa:ranger:


----------



## Vikas2013 (Feb 13, 2013)

RMA just told that Case Officer has been allocated.gud news


----------



## hbarif (Nov 19, 2012)

*4 Weeks*

My 457 Visa Grant took approximately 4 weeks, The main reason it took that much time was that i already given Medical test for my 190 visa application (which is still in process) and didn't give new medical test this time. It took some time for Medical results to be transferred in new file.

My Time lines are as following

Application Lodged: 4 FEB 2013
CO Assigned & Medicals Requested : 4 Feb 2013
Form 1221 Submitted : 8 Feb 2013
Medical Results Finalized and transferred from previous 190 Application :4 Mar 2013 Visa Granted : 5 Mar 2013


----------



## Js Pan (Mar 21, 2013)

What are the chances of a 457 visa successful? Anyone heard of unsuccessful cases?

My contract was signed - 21 Mar 2013.
Referred to company immigration agent, Fragomen
All my details submitted - 25 Mar 2013
Health plan submitted - 25 Mar 2013

Fragomen is filing the visa on my behalf and they are really slow. It's 27 Mar and still no news from them


----------



## murz (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi guys I'm in the process of a 457 visa to Melbourne do I need health insurance. To get approved of will I get time to get one out in Melbourne?? 
And any ideas of a good freight company tbat will deliver my tool box over


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

murz said:


> Hi guys I'm in the process of a 457 visa to Melbourne do I need health insurance. To get approved of will I get time to get one out in Melbourne??
> And any ideas of a good freight company tbat will deliver my tool box over


Where ate u coming from ?if your country does not have reciprocal health agreement you will need health cover


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Js Pan said:


> What are the chances of a 457 visa successful? Anyone heard of unsuccessful cases?
> 
> My contract was signed - 21 Mar 2013.
> Referred to company immigration agent, Fragomen
> ...


It took about 2weeks from applying to get my 457 visa


----------



## murz (Dec 26, 2011)

Judy&Rob said:


> Where ate u coming from ?if your country does not have reciprocal health agreement you will need health cover[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm coming from the UK London , think its about time to get out form here especially being a german vehicle tech just need a good reliable freight firm to get my box over and find out more about this health business
> Thanks judy/ rob


----------



## murz (Dec 26, 2011)

Judy&Rob said:


> Where ate u coming from ?if your country does not have reciprocal health agreement you will need health cover[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm coming from the UK London , think its about time to get out form here especially being a german vehicle tech just need a good reliable freight firm to get my box over and find out more about this health business
> Thanks judy/ Rob


----------



## Js Pan (Mar 21, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> It took about 2weeks from applying to get my 457 visa


Yes I got it already.  Took me 1 week after the payment of the visa.

However it took 2 weeks + by the agent side just to get the paperwork ready.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Murz,

Uk has a reciprocal health agreement with Australia, where by you apply for a Medicare card when you get here....it's not like the NHS where everything is free....but emg treatment in a public hospital would be...GP visits you would have to send the bill to Medicare , you claim a %back, but if the GP bulk bills...you don't.

It's abit of a mine field when you first land, getting rental accom, Medicare etc..we opened our bank accounts in uk with the NAB, then we had to activate them once here....was quite easy.

Are you bringing your car? If so you will need an import permit for it...you can apply online.
Good luck


----------

